
There are ways to overcome surveillance capitalism - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/04/13/deletefacebook-is-still-feeding-the-beast-but-there-are-ways-to-overcome-surveillance-capitalism/
======
klez
If I could highlight a passage from this article, it would be this one

> Plus, it is imperative to increase data literacy, raise awareness of how
> transparent a company’s data policy is, and improve consumer education in
> the digital age. How many people are aware, for example, the extent to which
> Facebook tracks your online activity and sells your data to advertisers?

The point being, I'm not sure whether people just don't care about data
privacy or they simply don't know what we're talking about.

Anecdote: my mother asking me what's the problem with Facebook since you
publish that data of your own will. That is, she doesn't know about shadow
profiles, how the data is used etc.

